# Scanning.



## gender bombs (May 13, 2005)

When you scan a very good developed picture on ascanner and into the computer, does the look of the picture change at all? Or does it just depend on what kind of scanner you have?


----------



## ksmattfish (May 14, 2005)

gender bombs said:
			
		

> When you scan a very good developed picture on ascanner and into the computer, does the look of the picture change at all? Or does it just depend on what kind of scanner you have?



I scan from both prints and negs, and I notice that sharpness and contrast decrease with either.  I used to use a pretty cheap scanner.  Now I have a much better quality model, but the image files still need editing (levels/curves and USM) to make them look like the prints.


----------

